# 8800 gts FAN control ?



## zOaib (Jan 5, 2007)

is ati tool able to have fan control for nvidia cards , cause now that i am using one , i dont see it in options when i go in settings ......... but i used to have that option when i had a x1900xt ?


----------



## Grings (Jan 5, 2007)

how you getting on with that gts?, more luck than with that gtx i hope...


----------



## zOaib (Jan 5, 2007)

Grings said:


> how you getting on with that gts?, more luck than with that gtx i hope...



its runnign beautifully , originally i installed the pny cd drivers , and scored around 12939 on 3d mark o5 , which i knw is lower than what i have seen on stock clocks , then i updated the drivers with 97.44 i think from the nvidia site , and boom hit 14899 on 3d mark 05 .......... the card is rock solid , played bf2142 for 2 hours and then hit prey smooth as silk , my x1900xt was having some problems runnign prey with every maxxed out at 1280 x 1028 resolutions but this thing doesnt even flick ........... pretty much i am very impressed since i have always used ati before this , the picture quality is very noticeably impressive over ati x1900xt .......... plus i got it for 389.99 from newegg free shipping since they owed me that for my RMA .......... and i also got another 2 gb ballistix ddr2 1000 all for the price of one gtx .......... i cannot be happier with the deal. so now no regrets (for now atleast , lol)

PS. i can use an control from ntune , but i have to set it every time i boot , so will try rivatuner now , the temps are way better than the gtx , idle ~ 50c and load temps are ~60-63c ........... after i crank the fan at 100% through ntune , and the fan is still silent , no more LAWN MOWERS , yay


----------



## Grings (Jan 5, 2007)

if only they delivered to uk!!!!


----------



## zOaib (Jan 5, 2007)

Grings said:


> if only they delivered to uk!!!!



i am sure someone here on TPU can work out a delivery to UK for u , if u really need one.


----------



## Mordrac (Jan 7, 2007)

hi.

is there a way to enable the fan speed control for the 8800gts with atitool 0.26?


----------



## zOaib (Jan 7, 2007)

Mordrac said:


> hi.
> 
> is there a way to enable the fan speed control for the 8800gts with atitool 0.26?



yes that is also my question too ?


----------

